# Augstspriegums un elektrostatika >  AMSSTC2K Audio modulējama teslas spole ar TL494 + IR2110

## Powerons

Teslas spoles vadība ar TL494 + IR2110+ IGBT

Iespējas
-Analogā audio modulācija
-Jaudas regulācija ar potenciometru,ar impulsa platumu.
-2potenciometri frekvences regulācijai,viens aptuvenais, otrs precīzais.
-Pārtraucēja ieeja
-Spraudnis dzesēšanas ventilatoram

Nepilnība
-Audio ieeja nav galvaniski atdalīta

Uzmanību
-Jaudas celiņi jāpastiprina ar alvaskārtu


Pieejama PCB plate un Eagle projekts.
AMSSTC2K.zip

----------


## JDat

Turēt telefonu tādā attālumā no spoles nav prāta darbs. Galvanītiskai atsaitei izmanto audio transformatiru. Skan... ēm nu kā skan tā skan. Toties ajutrības pietiek.  ::  Izskatās smuki. Labs veids kā izmantot brīvo laiku.

----------


## Powerons

Kāds ir tas audio transformators,neesmu ar tādiem ņēmies, pašam jātin vai var dabūt kādusgatavus, pie kam vajag transformatoru 1:1 tikai atdalošais. Un drošivien primāro tinumu jāiezemē.


Ja darbojās teslas spole, tadtelefonam klāt skarties nedrīkst, es nogriezu spolei jaudu uz 0 untad tikai skaros pie telefona, citādi starp telefona metāla pogāmun pirkstiem dzirksteles sāk lekt!!  ::

----------


## JDat

Neutrik NTE-1 pagooglē. Ar to tev pietiks. Vienīgi teslas spoles gadījumā var visādi sanākt. Es darītu tā ka noviltu garus vadus tālu prom no shemočkas un sazemētu trafa sekundāro GND. Tā kārtīgi la nav pārsteigumu. Pie pirmārā slēdzam ko gribam. Var pat mobīlo iebāzt faradeja būrīti ja vajag.

----------


## CD4013

Smuks aparats, respect !!!

Bet kālab vienmēr un visur TL494?
Tak SG3525 kaut kā tīkamāks ...  :: 

Man tads jautājums par pašu pustilta barokli... vai paralēli spolei neprasās RC subbers? Analoģisks ieslēgums man "apēda 2x 11N120CND IGBT tranzistorus ...  ::  12Ls pa pi...em
Nu var jau būt ka man Dead time bij īsu... labi tagad iet uz urra bet nez kas tad gadījās

----------


## Powerons

Priekš kam RC subberus likt!?  Tā ir pagātne.
Uzliek uz katru tranzistoru pa vienam 1.5KE440CA un par pārsprieguma problēmu vari aizmirst.
Līdz šim neesmu vēl navienu  1.5KE440CA nosvilinājis, nav novērota arī silšana.

TL494 Tāpēc ka jau izmēģināts citās shēmās un to viegli ieaudiomodulēt.

----------

